# 2000 !!!!



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK, I will start out my 2000th post by saying 
"Marj, what happened?? YOu snooze, you lose" You could have stayed up all night posting and beat me!!!!"

I figured that since my "gabbing abilities" improved due to one thing, I would make this a tribute to my Lily Bean. Here are a few pics of my first Hav, which rolled into 2 and then into 3!!!

And lastly, I just want you all to note, that I blamed my dog for my gabbing downfall, cause she can'd defend herself ound: 

Thanks to all for making this such a fun place to be!!!!
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, it is only fitting that I should be the first to reply to your post here, girl. 










*CONGRATULATIONS !!!!! *

LOVE the pics of your Lily bean! Esp. that one of all 3 of your furbabies in their sweaters. Gotta love that one!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a great tribute, LOVE all the pictures. Congrats on being the first to hit 2000.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Queen of the Yakkers










Here's to 2000 more.:hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah Laurie. Thank you Lily bean for turning your mom into the proud mistress of 3...and...the ultimate yakker!!! Love your pups Laurie (Lily does look a lot like Jas) and love your contribution to this forum. Keep it up girl.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulation Laurie,

I'm sure your furbabies won't mind you blaming them, they think they are worth all the attention they get from you chatting about them. Heck they told me they think you should brag more about them.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Paige, I think if I bragged any more about my dogs that they would place me in the looney bin!!!!:crazy:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Hahaha,congratulations and the pics are beautiful! I seem to have only posted 10% of what you have. This board has gotten so active it is hard enough to read everything much less respond! Thanks for all the good info you have posted!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY! Congratulations Laurie! What a great 2,000th post! I love all the pics of Lilly in the sweater! She looks too cute. I can't wait to see all your dogs in October and give them a snuggly hug!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Laurie!!! What a great 2000th post; giving tribute to the one who started it all...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS ON 2000
Love the pic of Lily with her frog. She has a Kodi face. Keep yakkin". We love it!!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Laurie ~ I love your posts, and as a new Hav owner have learned tons from you! THANKS! Keep postin'!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats Laurie! Do you remember the "Chatty Cathy" doll? You are probably too young but I had one of those! We need to come up with a "Chatty Laurie" doll for this occasion!!! Thanks for making this a place I want to visit often! Marj, your Queen pic is hilarious! It's ok Marj....you'll always be Queen Marj to me! Hey we now have 2 Queens of the forum......Marj is the 1000 post queen and Laurie is the 2000 post queen!:whoo: Guess all I'll ever be is a Lady in Waiting!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Congratulations!

Hey, I have that same fluffy pink sweater for one of my girls, but she outgrew it too quickly. (I think I got it in extra small when she was a puppy.)

Cute pictures!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Vicki - not to date myself as well, but I do remember the Chatty Cathy dolls! I didnt have one though as we had 5 kids, and we were chatty enough for my parents without adding a talking doll!!!! I hope Marj wanst inferring that I look like THAT [email protected]


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Vicki wrote: "Guess all I'll ever be is a Lady in Waiting!"

*** Always a bridesmaid,







.....

never a bride... how sad, Vicki... But we still love you!!









Sorry, Laurie, but I just HAD to go to bed last night. Anyway, it was time we honored your for all your chattiness, my dear. 

I never heard of Chatty Cathy until a few yrs. ago.......









waaaaaaayyyyyyy before MY time!!!! eace:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Congrats Laurie! *Do you remember the "Chatty Cathy" doll? You are probably too young but I had one of those!* We need to come up with a "Chatty Laurie" doll for this occasion!!! Thanks for making this a place I want to visit often! Marj, your Queen pic is hilarious! It's ok Marj....you'll always be Queen Marj to me! Hey we now have 2 Queens of the forum......Marj is the 1000 post queen and Laurie is the 2000 post queen!:whoo: Guess all I'll ever be is a Lady in Waiting!


Me too, Vicki! Mine didn't last long, though. Seems I poured sand down her neck, after that she wasn't too chatty, in fact, she growled :biggrin1:

:focus:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo:Congrats on your 2000th post Laurie!:whoo:

Sorry my image is darn small........you all know I like " Big "things!:biggrin1: I spent the morning trying to find just the right image...then make it "big":brick: I'm computer challenged!

:juggle::clap2::becky::becky::clap2::juggle:

CONGRATS LAURIE!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations Laurie!! :cheer2:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

CONGRATS Laurie! EXCELLENT work, my dear. Keep 'em coming. And Marj, too bad sweetums. But hey, you were *almost* first. I'm sure someone will think of an honorary mentionable kinda award or something or whatever for you. Or not.
Way to go LAURIE! Whoo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Keep on yacking!

Pat


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Your little ones are sooo cute! That's reason enough to talk about them.

Hope you have many more chats on "Havanese Forum" 

I love this place!

Marie


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Aww Little Lily is so cute! Just like with Jack and the Beanstalk, your little Lily Bean was the beginning of the whole thing! ound:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Ah Ha...*

I figured out how you can POST SOOO MUCH....










Edited with different pic [found a gal! LOL]

Trish


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ohmygosh, Trish. That photo cracked me up!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

LMAO - that pic is too funny. I wonder how many people really do bring their laptops with them!!!


I purposly named all my pups with "L's" but the funny thing is that all their nickname were "B's" Lily Bean, Lexi Boo and Logi Bogi. And they respond to their nicknames too!! Gotta love how smart they are!

Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It's bad enough I always have an audience when I'm in there, I don't need my laptop, too.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes I know Michele--------
When you sign on to be a Mom--they don't tell you,you'll never poop alone again do they?Imagine--3 kids,Hey Mom,Mom......Mommie,a husband,and now 2 dogs jock-ing for position closest to Mom.My goodness,if I had a lap top my whole family would feel left out!ound: 

ound: I know alot of you can relateound: 
I'm sorry alot of you can relate!:sorry:ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

And the funny thing is.....we wouldn't change it! :bounce:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You are absolutely right!!! If I went to the bathroom & didnt have someone looking at me, or scratching from the outside of the door, I would wonder who's life I was leading!!ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Isn't it strange how "un-modest" you have to become to be a human mom?I've always found that fasciniating....girls in Jr.High and High school are just flabbergasted if someone sees them in their underwear,give em a few years and some kids........ound: 

Maybe they should have early intervention?Hav training?ound:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Marj, 1 more to go....... Drum Roll please.....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ahhhhhh, one more for Marj, and Helen is now halfway there!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh boy, I wonder what Marj has up her sleeve for her 2000th post.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Marj,

We are PATIENTLY (aHem!) waiting..............










Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am sure she is working on something - INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:behindsofa: :behindsofa: :spy: :spy: Where's Marj?:spy: :spy: :behindsofa: :behindsofa:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sorry Marj, but I couldn't wait all morning for you.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Marj.......... you waited too long!! It was nice of Kimberly to wait - but really, we all cant hang around forever waiting for you!!ound: 
Congrats Kimberly - ok, Marj - now post that AMAZING 2000th!!!
Laurie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Isn't it only 10:30 am for her? Maybe she's sleeping in today instead.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, 2000 posts. You are all prolific writers!! 

Hey, what has happened to Derek?? I see his name on the sign in list every so often but no posts!! What's up with that? I hope everything's okay with Radar and gang.........

Susan


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congrats Kimberly!!! 2000 posts!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Okay, okay...... I'm HERE !! eace:

I wanted to post this yesterday, but they took a long time to make and I was busy with other things too.  Kimberly beat me to it.... CONGRATULATIONS KIMBERLY!!

Laurie inspired me so here is my 2000th post dedicated to my furbabies that made it all possible.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Marj,

HIP HIP HOORAY!!!!!!









I love the FURBABY collages (sp?) I can see how easily you are inspired!:whoo:

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So adorable - CONGRATS MARJ!!!!eace:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That is a really neat set of photo collages, Marj! Brilliant.

Thank you Debbie & Helen & Marj.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Yay!! Congratulations eace: 2000 Posts!! Hugs to you Marj and Kimberly :grouphug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly & Marj


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Love the collages.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Ooh ya Marj. Okay, we can all get some rest now...Marj has posted #2000!!



















I need some SERIOUS coffee right now!

Pat


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS MARJ. KEEP ON CHATTIN. WE LOVE YA!! GREAT PICTURES OF THE BOYS


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

eace: Congrats Kimberly.....eace: 

eace: Congrats Marj.......eace: 


2000 posts!Yippee!:juggle:Yahoo!:juggle:Yippee!:juggle:Yahoo!:juggle:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Kara is trying to pull a fast one like Julia, she has 2020. Caught ya.

Congratulations you big yakker


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yay Kara! You sly thing :spy:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara you sneaky







little thing. Congrats on your yakking.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Dangit!!!!!!

Honestly, I wasnt' even paying attention!

I have been freaking out all day because of the trip and leaving Gucci and THEN, I went into freak out mode AGAIN because I thought Beamer ate my stew and got sick and couldn't breathe (so I was mega frazzled with that)

WHOOPS! 
Seriously....

Whoops. 

Someone shut me up. LOL

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hurry someone get a sock...Kara's back at the yapping and she asked to be shut up.....Hurry...ound: ound: 

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah......I Meant that for anyone but YOU, Derek! ound: THe ladies wouldn't threaten me with a sock, they would atleast offer a MUZZLE.ound: 

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

How about one of those Balls with the strap on it From that Movie "Pulp Fiction"......ound: ound: 

That'll Do It I'm Sure.

Derek


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

WHOO!:juggle:YIPPEE!:juggle:WHOO!

:drama::becky::hail:Congrats on your 2000 post Kara!:hail::becky::drama:

You help make this forum fun!:hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Boy the 2nd 1000 went a lot faster than 1rst. Congrats///


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

*Contragulations* Laurie, Kimberly, Marj and Kara!! You are all great yakkers (with lots of great information) :biggrin1: Keep going!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kara, way to go, girl!!!!!!! Woooooeeeeeeeee - over 2000 already!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you, Cathy!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

LET'S ALL LIFT A GLASS TO THE LOVELY YAKKERS, MARJ, KIMBERLY AND KARA!! THE ONLY MEMBERS OF THE ELITE 2000 CLUB! KEEP TALKING!!














Marj, where did you find that Chatty Cathy pic??? Brings back memories! Mine had a red dress and blonde hair.OOPS! LAURIE DIDN'T MEAN TO FORGET YOU! YOU ARE THE QUEEN!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Paige, I'm so glad you noticed! ound: Really, I was kinda having a bad day yesterday, things around the house were just going haywire. From a barking doggie, to internet and phone outages, to too many kids, etc.

There are only FOUR of us in the 2000? Boy, I feel like a real motormouth now. Vicki, hurry up and hit 1000!

Julie, I just recently passed you! You need to get here ASAP 

I had something cool planned for 2000, but I guess it will have to wait til' 3000. I'll pay more attention next time, I promise.

Marj, The chatty Cathy kinda looks like me, well about 30 years ago! LOL
Thanks lovelies (and Derek),ound: 
Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

This is a cute thread. Congratulations to those with busy fingers...you keep the board entertaining. 
I'll bet you guys even know how to navigate this forum. I still go DUH trying to find something. Kimberly sent me an email about post number such and such in thread such and such and I thought how the heck is this forum challenged person supposed to find that?? I need forum lessons..oh and photography lessons. A dunce had wouldn't hurt either :brick:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome to the 2000 club!! I actually saw a Geico commercial this week and they had Chatty Cathy on it - I though of us!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, Marj, Kimberly and Kara congratulations on reaching 2000+ posts. You ladies are the yakkers to be reckoned with!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey, Vicki, don't forget about our yakking Laurie in the 2000 club!! She got there first, too. :whoo: 

I found a bunch of 'Chatty Cathys' on google/images and picked a blonde one for you, Kara. lol

Poor, poor Jan. I'm sure you're not the only one that is having trouble navigating the forum. I think it's a sign that I have way too much time to spend on here. So sad, really. Ah, but what can i say? I just love this place!!! lol


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Marj....how could I forget Laurie??? Also, love the CHATTY CATHY!!! Jan, I don't know "DIDDLY SQUAT" about navigating this forum....someone will tell me how to do stuff like posts pics or start a new thread and it will work until the next time and then I have forgotten again.....anyway, if I do any serious "navigating" it is an accident!:brick: :jaw: :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kara's the biggest yakker in all of this because she is by far the newest member to the board out of the 2000 group. LOL!

Jan, I sent you a link to the post when I emailed it to you. LOL! Just click on the link to get to it. Or do a search for your topic and scroll down to the post number I sent. You can do it either way.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yea, I am pretty sure that Kara will pass us all soon!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, that's it. I am going to stay away for awhile! ound: Maybe I'll go hang out at the IC forum, or the sewing forum and kill some time. hehe.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HaHa ound: Thats very funny Kara ---- YOU CANNOT STAY AWAY FROM US!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wanna bet? ound: 

It would be hard, but I could do it. This is my favorite forum...by far. The IC one is full of drama and backstabbing. And the sewing one, I just don't like the lady that runs it....well, I should say I don't like that she charges people for other people's tips.

It would be like Melissa taking all the best posts, tips, and advice from members and putting them in a special section and charging people to read them. That bothers me. So, I won't pay the $30 to get a star by my name to read certain posts. lol, which makes me an outcast there.. heh.

Kara


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! LAURIE......KIMBERLY.....MARJ.....KARA

2000 POSTS


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Paige, I'm so glad you noticed!
> Kara


Anytime I can help you out Kara, you just let me know. You know you can't slip anything by a women. We have eyes in the backs of our heads.

I have had my kids ask me, how did you know this or that. I just tell me I have Mom powers. Don't we all.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie, Kimberly......In my effort to split my time among forums (since I gab here "too much") I had to go the sewing/fabric one this morning and find out that Emma One Sock has all sorts of expensive, beautiful, couture fabric that I have NO business buying!! :frusty: Chanel, Prada, Missoni, Dolce Gabanna. Arghh.

I am starting to realize that forums just make me shop! haha.

Maybe I should just stay offline? LOL

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - I have to agree - those fabrics are beautiful!! Stop shopping, stay on Havanese Forum and spend your $ on Gucci - or save for a little brother or sister!!!! We would miss your input if you went to other forums, besides, we are more fun aren't we????


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!

Of course I would miss you all, and you are the BEST  I just realized how much shopping they encourage me to do! ound: Sweaters, dehydrators, on and on. lol

I am going to have to sit on my hands today! 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

YOU DIDNT take the bait!!! :boink: - Sister, brother. Only sit on your hands if you are going to buy stuff, now if you are puppy shopping - type away!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kara wrote: _"It would be like Melissa taking all the best posts, tips, and advice from members and putting them in a special section and charging people to read them. That bothers me. So, I won't pay the $30 to get a star by my name to read certain posts. lol, which makes me an outcast there.. heh."_

Oh my....... that's terrible! Some people have no scruples when it comes to making a quick buck. Too bad.

Kara, star or no star, you are very special to us here!










All together now.......... aaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww ....... that's so sweet! :biggrin1: LOL :whoo:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow Kara, 2000posts

Keep up the good yakking!!!!! Lots of fun:whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations everyone who made 2000!!!!!!!! :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: 
Going away for a few days puts you way behind. I've got catching up to do, and I just got my new computer, so I'm coming after you all. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

*Julie*, I have my eye on you... don't think you can slide by 2000 without anyone noticing! :becky:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Julie & Michele are getting closer and closer.
We are watching you.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I missed Michele! But don't worry, we'll be watching both of you now! :spy:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, Julie!!!!!!!! Ten more and you're at 2000 !!!!!!! 

PARTY TIME !!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my goodness!I do have a big mouth!(I think I've heard that before)
I thought I would check out the thread and say "Congrats" and here it is me--almost!Call me stupid today!:brick:I never noticed!!!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Just in case I am not around when you hit the Big One....CONGRATS JULIE!! THE YAKKING JUST SEEMS TO CONTINUE. KEEP TALKIN'.....I'M LISTENIN'!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

C'mon Julie! We are ALL listening!!!!!!!! So ????????? What do you have to say for yourself???


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julie!!! You are just ONE post away... you better be planning something good... we're all waiting.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Julie!
An hour later and you still haven't posted your 2000th comment! C'mon....don't be shy!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

For my 2000th post--I decided to dedicate it to Moms and special friends/children.Because of my special needs son,Robbie I got a hav--my Quincy.Because of Quincy,I found the forum,and because of the forum--I feel like I have made lots of new friends,good friends, and a few VERY special ones!:grouphug:Thank you all for being there as cheerleaders with encouragement,and as listeners,not only for "furry" things,but for support of us Moms and Grandparents with special needs children.:kiss:

I posted the swan picture because it shows a mother and baby...Robbie loved watching these swans at the Grotto(August Challenge)

eace::angel:eace::angel:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, Julie. I love the pics of Quincy and Robbie. They look like such pals.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats on your 2000th post Julie! What a great picture of Quincy and Robbie! They seem like really good friends!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS JULIE ON YOUR 2000TH POST

I love the pictures of Quincy and Robbie, they look so cute together, and Robbie is such a cutie. Love all your yapping, expecially Quincy pictures, keep it all comming.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks you guys---you are all very sweet to me and Quince.:hug:


oh---don't pay attention to the date on the pictures!In jan.2006 Quincy wasn't even born yet!I was trying to get the crazy date off my camera and Debbie helped me!See?I'm really camera challenged!:laugh:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, congrats on #2000 Julie! I did not realize you were so close to the top performers.. hehehe.. Well with Kim on hiatus for a few weeks, perhaps some of you yackers will catch up!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Congrats Julie!! Its about time!! Those swans are beautiful, Robbie has good taste. Love the pics of him with Quincy, but REALLY love the sleeping baby pic!! So sweet


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie~ What an awesome post, #2000 or whatever #, it is so touching and wonderful! You're an amazing mommy and friend. I feel so blessed to know you. Huge hugs! :hug: And CONGRATULATIONS!!! :clap2:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

CONGRATS JULIE. your robbie and your quincy and just the best. I love the last picture as well.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations on 2000 posts!

I am so far behind!

Love the pictures - what a blessing you are to your family.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie, What a great way to celebrate your 2000th post with a tribute to other. It is truly amazing how our fur kids and this forum has brought so many people together from different parts of the world and different life styles to love, laugh & learn from each other. I always enjoy hearing your stories about Robbie & Quincy and hope you realize the inspiration you also give to others within those stories. You truly are a remarkable woman and mom yourself. Plus the fact that you appreciate quality hand crafted solid wood furniture doesn't hurt either lol.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:hug: Keep up all the great posts and pictures. :hug:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Julie, I LOVE your adorable pics of your precious son and your Quincy! I hope you consider me one of your new friends!:couch2: :hungry: :bathbaby: :kiss: :tea: op2:Valentino says "Arf, arf" Julie!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a sweet way to celebrate your 2000th post! Congrats!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks--you guys are the best!:grouphug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Congratulations, Julie! I love your photos.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What a special and lovely post, Julie. Your Robbie is so sweet and he and Quincy must have a rare bond. And I love your photos! All the best and congrats!! :hug:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS, JULIE!!*









The pictures of Robbie and Quincy show such love. There is something so special about a boy and his dog. And Quincy is such a perfect dog for your Robbie. The two together are adorable.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks...Robbie really loves Quincy,but I actually think Quincy loves Robbie more in a protective kind of way.He goes and watches Robbie in the bathtub,and sometimes peeks over the edge to check on him(it's an old claw foot tub)and he tucks him in every single night.I'm sure Robbie must be sneaking him treats or something,because sometimes Robbie can be a little mean to Quince---but Quincy always forgives him and comes back for more!Robbie likes the ear lickies he gets--they tickle him!:laugh:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Julie, don't you know that that is the exact reason God made Dogs!! Someone to love us no matter what!!! And I am sure that Robbie is probably spoiling Quincy behind your back!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie,
Great photos. Your Robbie is a handsome boy and the photos of him with Quincy are terrific. Congrats on 2000!!

Susan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Robbie has really grown!For those of you who may not know,Robbie was born 3 months premature.He was a 2 lb.baby and the size of a beanie baby!He is now 6 1/2 and developmentally delayed.:hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

jULIE (as I had said to you before) he is a great kid!! And I am sure that 
Quincy & Vincent Love him dearly!! Does Vincent have any special things that he does withd Robbie??


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Vinnie gives Robbie dog toys!He wants him to throw them for him to retrieve,but Robbie doesn't get it...so Vinnie nudges him with the toy or his nose.It's kinda funny.Vinnie usually just tries to stay out of Robbie's way:laugh:It's a good choice!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Michele is only two posts away! :whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo::cheer2:We're waiting for 'YA Michele-------:cheer2::whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Michele, I'm sure you're working on something fun for your 2000th post. I'll probably miss it while I'm on the road today, so I just wanted to congratulate you in advance. Way to go!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi and Shelby are celebrating my 2000th post. Not. This is them after their bath last night. 

youtube.com/watch?v=xLw2ef4_5oQ

Oh boy, big dud. Why didn't that work???


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

It's the after bath RLH x2! LOL. Great video post. 

Congrats on 2000 posts Michele! eace:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Great Video! 

Congrats on your 2000 post!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats Michele on your 2000th post.

Love the RLH after bath, hmmm I wounder what it would be like if we had about 20 of these guys together all wet??? I bet we would all sleep good that night.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Maybe we'll hose them all down at Laurie's and find out. ound:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

CONGRATS MICHELLE! LOOKS LIKE YOU'VE YAKKED YOUR WAY TO THE TOP!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Michele, Thanks for all the great posts. Gottta love a good wet RLH. Very Fun.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheer2::clap2::whoo:Congrats to you Michele!:whoo::clap2::cheer2:

:ranger:Welcome to the Senior Division in The Yakkers Club:ranger:

That just made us sound old didn't it?ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats! I do have to say is the crazy dogs video have a correlation with being crazy enough to have 2000 posts? ound: 

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Michele!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh, how did I miss this? Congrats Julie on your 2000th+ post!

I loved the photos of Robbie with Quincy. Two sweet boys, together. 

:hug:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great afterbath RLH video, Michele! It reminds me of my boys 
Congrats on your 2000th post too!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations on the big 2000!!!!!!  Welcome to the super-yakkers! lol

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations Michele on your 2000th post:whoo: arty: :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie said:


> For my 2000th post--I decided to dedicate it to Moms and special friends/children.Because of my special needs son,Robbie I got a hav--my Quincy.Because of Quincy,I found the forum,and because of the forum--I feel like I have made lots of new friends,good friends, and a few VERY special ones!:grouphug:Thank you all for being there as cheerleaders with encouragement,and as listeners,not only for "furry" things,but for support of us Moms and Grandparents with special needs children.:kiss:
> 
> I posted the swan picture because it shows a mother and baby...Robbie loved watching these swans at the Grotto(August Challenge)
> 
> eace::angel:eace::angel:


Julie,

Your son is adorable! And the symbolism of the swans and motherhood is beautiful!  Now, that is a special post  Our furkids bring us alot of love, and they also love our children and teach them how to love and nurture. When I think about all the super neat people I've met since getting Gucci, I know I am very lucky! Who knew, that deciding to get a dog would introduce to me to So many wonderful people. eace: Robbie is lucky to have you, and you, dear, are very lucky to have him!

Special needs children have a way of teaching us how to live and appreciating the beauty that surrounds us. Little things. 

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Talk about being behind here! I'm sorry ladies!

Julie, I LOVE the photos you've posted. It's so very nice to see your Robbie with Quincy! Congrats on the 2000th, my friend.

Michele, that video clip was a hoot! lol Kodi looks so much more golden when he's wet. I loved watching them RLH . Congrats on your 2000th post too!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, don't think you can pass by unnoticed! I have my eye on you! :spy:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ouch, I guess I have been yakking a lot!!! How time flies when you're having fun. after this 8 more posts. Hmmm? you all are so creative with your landmark posts- I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed to come up with something good.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

YAYAY! Missy is about to up the ante to "super yakker" :whoo:

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Who knew there could be this many 
professional yakkers" on one forum??? Way to go Missy!:blah::hail:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Go MISSY, GO MISSY !!!!! You can do it!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Michele, I just made it back to this topic. Looks like your two are having a blast together!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo:Missy:whoo:
You're almost there....................:becky:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*2001rst Post*

I was trying to hold out and post my 2000th post on my boy Cash's B-day which is tomorrow the 9th. But there were so many secrets being played out today I found myself posting without a thought.

So for my 2001rst post I would like to take a walk down memory lane on the eve of my Cash puppy becoming a dog(well sort of.)

For those of you who are parents to 2 legged babies- perhaps you will feel this is normal--- but I have always felt a little guilty of my feelings for Cash- he came and he changed everything and I felt very protective of my Jassy. Certainly you all must remember my Post-pup-dum depresssion when he first came. There was my hysterical haircut so I could see him squat...there was me thinking he was aggressive, when he was just being a normal puppy.
But luckily, he wormed and squirmed his way into my heart.

He is my muppet, my bear, my retriever. The poo eater I never thought I could love-- But do!!! And he has really turned into a wonderful dog-- he is obedient (unless he is being mischievious.) He is my cuddler- he will come flying across the room and take a giant leap and land on the couch and turn into a sandbag against me. He does his biz on command (both indoors and out.) He sleeps at the foot of the bed but comes up to snuggle once we open our eyes. He is really a very special little big boy.

So, here is to this amazing forum who lets me gush so-- And, 
here is to my birthday boy-- all 19.4 lbs of him.

Here is a trip down memory lane.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

a few more.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy - congrats on your 2000th, and thanks for making it a welcome for Diana. That was very nice of you. That little Cash is so adorable, and I had no idea how big he was!!! Wow, I thought my guys were the biggest around (except for Brady- my buddy) It is so easy to fall in love with these guys, whether they eat poop or not -- Thanks for all your input here on the forum, your support and kind words!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Missy, happy 2001st post! *
I personally love your comments and am glad you love to yakyakyak...:blabla:...keep the nice posts&pics coming, especially if they are as great as the ones you just posted!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Aw, what a nice tribute to Cash! That is so sweet.

Now, do tell - what is cuddleuphavanese.com? I'm getting a dead homestead page.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cash! He's a beautiful boy and those are great pictures!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulation Missy on your 2000th post and Happy Birthday Cash..he is one handsome hav...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats Missy and Happy Birthday sweet Cash! :whoo:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Missy- Congrats on becoming a member of the 2000 Club. And Happy Birthday Cash! He is such an adorable boy. I can see why he wiggled his way into your heart.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats on your 2001 post Missy.

Happy 1st Birthday Cash, it's your special day so tell mom it's o.k. to let you shred some TP and RLH through the house.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Missy on 2001!!!!

What a great tribute to Cash. I know how you felt...I think we all get a bit guilty when we get a 2nd Hav. But they are so wonderful, they make our hearts melt very fast. Happy birthday Cash. He is so cute.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Gals.

Kimberly, Cash was in Cuddleup Havanese's last litter. My wonderful breeder Nancy was facing some pretty big family issues and needed to devote her time to family. She is in Ohio and Cash's father actually comes from real cuban stock. "Delon de los gaboatos" was his father
http://www.qbinhavanese.com/qbn060507_010.htm

I got both my Havs in a way I would never do now--I suspect that Jasper's breeder was just a rung or two above a puppy mill, not really a puppy mill but I think more of a business than a labor or love -everything she did raised red flags to me but the reputable breeder within driving distance wouldn't place one of her dogs with us because I only work from home 3 days a week not all week -but Jassy he is healthy and getting happier by the day.

But I believe Cash's breeder actually did everything right-- I was on-line looking at puppies and he just struck me, and then they had named him Picasso Bear (my husband is a painter.) I swore I would never have a puppy shipped- but as fate would have it- something made me call her and she had placed 7 puppies over the years in two towns over from me- so I got to speak with 7 people who owned Hav's from her and the only thing that one fessed up to me was that she had a 20 lb Hav. And we liked the bigger Hav's. And that was that. If I ever do get a third, it will be with a breeder or a recommendation from a breeder on the forum.

Leeann, Birthday boys in my house (and their brothers) get a special treat like a marrow bone wrapped in a ton of paper towel tied up in a bow and they get to go to town and make all the mess they want.

Laurie, Michele, Jeanne, Lina, Gracie's mom, Maryam, thanks for your kind words... I can't wait for DH to take more pictures of him- he really has become a very handsome boy.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Missy on # 1000 post, Your post brought tears to my eyes, I'd forgotten about the problems you had in the beginning. Happy Birthday Cash!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh wow - thanks for taking the time to write all of that. I thought the web site was yours when I looked it up from the photo and thought you were venturing into some kind of Hav business (supplies, ornaments, or whatever) LOL!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oops, I guess that is why I am a yakker. sorry if that TMI.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No, definitely not TMI! I thought it was really interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy,

Sorry I'm late in congratulating you on breaking 2000!!

I loved the photos and tribute to Cash. Happy Birthday to your "little big boy!"

Give your boys a kiss for me!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! :whoo: YAY! I love your tribute to Cash, I know he's a very special Hav and the stories you tell about him are so sweet and animated  Welcome to the SuperYakker Club! 

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG! Kara, look at your post count!!! you are well on your way to 4000!!!! this forum is scary it's taking over our lives....LOL in a good way of course.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I know...._right_! I woke up this morning with BIG plans to get out and run a bunch of errands and I feel like I've been ran over by a truck several times :frusty: Maybe my meds will kick in and I'll get out later? lol....*sigh* I've vowed to try not to 'dote' on pictures as much as before. That really pushes the post count up when you comment on every picture like I do! lol

And Gucci is being a total sport. She's sitting right here on the couch next to me chewing her show lead! ACK!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!! Duty calls!

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::cheer2:Congrats Missy on your 2000th post!:cheer2::juggle:

That was a really nice tribute to Cash.You can sure tell he has captured your heart......:hug:
arty:Happy Birthday Cash !arty:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy,
What a sweet post. My husband went through the same thing you went through and I thought he was crazy! He wanted me to take Dora back the first two weeks. He thought it was the worst idea we ever had and we made a horrible mistake ruining Belle's life. It was a rough first few weeks but now the girls are beyond best friends. I take them to dog parks and they would rather run around and chase each other! Also Dora has quickly become daddy's favorite now. They are best buds so glad to hear you went through the same thing. I keep reminding my husband of this before no 3 (you might want to use that trick as well!)

Way to celebrate your 2001 post 

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy,
Congrats on 2000! Belated Happy Birthday to Cash. These guys do wiggle their way into our very souls. 

I've had dogs all my life but never joined an online breed forum, never bought breed specific merchandise, never joined a rescue group or a breed club but I've done all of those things because of my girls. 

Susan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> I've had dogs all my life but never joined an online breed forum, never bought breed specific merchandise, never joined a rescue group or a breed club but I've done all of those things because of my girls.
> 
> Susan


Well, Susan, it's because you've never had Hav-fever before!! :biggrin1:
Another one....smitten....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy, I love your post celebrating both your Havs and I especially LOVE the pictures you've included! As you know, Cash reminds me of Ricky and has the same lovey dovey look in his eyes. That pic of Cash, close up and only showing half his face is stunning and a huge favorite of mine!

I also had 2nd thoughts about Sammy when we first had him, but it wasn't because he was a 2nd pup. We knew Ricky would do great with a buddy, but Sammy wasn't quite what I'd expected and I was worried and disappointed at first. I felt like a s**t for feeling that way, but it was true. It didn't take long for the little bugger to work his charm on me so I know what you mean. I wouldn't have things any other way. 

Thank you for sharing that story and for those pics!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, with all the secret postings, you are VERY CLOSE to your 2000th post! Only 11 more left. :whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Darn... that means if I want to wait until tomorrow I can't post anymore secrets!!! :frusty:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

10 left!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Darn... that means if I want to wait until tomorrow I can't post anymore secrets!!! :frusty:


Why put off till tomorrow what you can do today!:ear:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay,
I was going to wait but I am going to post it a little early so I can go have fun later in the secret thread!

My 2000 post is to celebrate all my crazy dog friends here on the forum! I am addicted to his place because of you guys and your adorable photos and how much you love your dogs!!! I leave it open all day when I am at work so while I am on boring calls, I can open forum, while I am stressing on something I can see which new threads are posted, what new toys I can get for the girls.

Also if it wasn't for this forum, I wouldn't have met Leslie (and Tori)! Tonight, Leslie knew I was home alone and invited me over and if that isn't good enough to bring the girls. Besides being so wonderful herself, Leslie has the most warm and welcoming family. If it wasn't for the forum, I wouldn't have met her!

Thanks for loving your dogs as much as I love mine and all coming together!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY! What a sweet post Amanda! Congrats on the 2000th post and you know we all love you too, right? :whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

eace:Yay Amanda! Congrats.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

*Congrats on 2000:cheer2:*


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congrats, Amanda! :whoo::whoo: 

I would never survive a boring day at work w/o the forum!  heh. This place is much, much better! Indeed! (Well, when there aren't cliques and 'secrets'!) hehe.

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 2000TH POST AMANDA*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Amanda![/COLOR]

Happy 2000th post!

:drum::juggle::clap2::drum::juggle::clap2::drum:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Amanda You are really becoming a *super yakker*. Very nice 2000th post. Your girls are beauties. Now you just need to learn that keeping secrets is not nice.ound:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Okay,
> I was going to wait but I am going to post it a little early so I can go have fun later in the secret thread!
> 
> My 2000 post is to celebrate all my crazy dog friends here on the forum! I am addicted to his place because of you guys and your adorable photos and how much you love your dogs!!! I leave it open all day when I am at work so while I am on boring calls, I can open forum, while I am stressing on something I can see which new threads are posted, what new toys I can get for the girls.
> ...


Congratulations!!!! I love the photo!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on your 2000 post.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations on 2000!! I love the photo but who is dog number 3?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I forgot to write my P.S. DOH! Okay so besides me getting great forum friends without this forum, Isabelle and Dora wouldn't have Rascal the Pek (dog number 3) who Dora actually played with last night! And ofcourse Tori (dog number 4) hiding in the background! Lets just say it was hard to get them to line up!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, I totally missed little Tori... I didn't even see her in the picture! LOL.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina,
That is one of the only pics Tori was seated so that will have to do! When I get home tonight I will have to make some post in the December photo challenge!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Congratulations Amanda! I'm so glad you're here too. You make this place a lot of fun, _even with your crazy SPSL stuff_. 

I love that picture and am so glad you pointed out Tori! Those poor black dogs in the background almost disappear. Funnier yet is that I think she's the only one looking at the camera. Ha ha!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, Isabelle HATES the camera. Every picture I have is Belle pissed off and those were the one she stayed. I serioulsy don't think she knows that she is a dog. She doesn't like being near dogs, she doesn't play with dogs! The best part is Tori adores her- follows her around, wants to be near her, etc. Dora is good but I think at that point she was sick of everyone moving around. Rascal just gets too excited about the carrots.

I have some individual pictures that I will post in the December thread!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Boy do I feel dumb. I would have bet the farm that there were THREE dogs in that photo. I didn't even see Tori and she looks sooooo cute too now that you mention her. It feels like a Where's Waldo puzzle.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy 2000th post Amanda. keep on Yakking.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh I just went back and saw Tori too. what a cute little nymph she is.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations on #2000 Amanda! Thank you so much for all you've added to my life. You, Jim and the girls are such a wonderful addition to our family  I'm so glad you guys came to SoCal and we've been able to become so close. You're a gem, for sure!

I laughed at the pic of the 4 dogs. Yes, it is difficult to see Tori in the background. My DH said he didn't see her until I pointed her out. But, the funniest part of it all was the fiasco we had trying to get them to all sit for it (it took 4 people to get what you see). I bet we could have won on Funniest Videos if someone had taped us ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Tori was in that picture? LOL! I totally missed it, but I see it now, she was blending in with the Christmas tree, kinda/sorta. I feel like a dummy!

Cute picture though, I'm impressed you can get all 4 to sit there and not take off!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - what a stealth little girls she is!! I had to go back and look for her too!

Great picture!! What a nice puppy family!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations Amanda on #2000!! Beautiful babies for a beautiful person.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats Laurie on your title! It's a good thing you got Lilly, because I would miss you on this forum. You make it fun to be here!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

CONGRATS AMANDA ON 2000 POSTS! HEY....THINK ABOUT IT....THAT'S A BUNCH OF YAKKING!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So I blew through the 1000-2000 posts way too fast! I blame Kimberly's secret for my over posting.  I'm not sure exactly what to make this post about, so since I am still post-new-camera happy, I decided to share some new pics I took of Kubrick with it. Since this forum literally pushed and prodded me into getting this camera, it seems like a fitting 2000th post. I have totally enjoyed being a part of this forum and making new friends and starting a new club!  And when I get Hav #2 I will definitely be sharing and commiserating with all of you on the joys of MHS and I will chronicle all of it in pictures, don't you worry! Although it might be a secret just to drive you all insane at least one more time. 

I have been playing with the focus and zoom and bit, some of the pics are shots of his eyes or his nose and little tiny tongue or a full belly shot. I love being a part of such a great place and thank you Melissa for starting this for us!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OHMYGOSH - I love that 4th picture of Kubrick's face! That is a beautiful shot. 

Next we know, you're going to be joining the ranks of Flickr addicts. (I have a circle of Havanese friends there if you dare join.)

Congratulations Carolina! You've made this forum a lot of fun.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, Kimberly! I just might join flickr and join your Hav group. Spencer said that I got this camera and he's sure that 98% of the pictures will be of Kubrick. I told him it was actually closer to 99.5%.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations Lina! Great photos!
Havs make the best photo subjects!:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina,
Talk about deep pigment on his nose! Kubrick is handsome. I love your new camera! I have to learn how to use mine better. Like the Euk pictures what features I could have used to improve how dark it was on the carpet!

Now we just need another secret so we can hit 3000 together!!! Since the stud thread- maybe we should just start matting forum members! My Belle is hyper and she will hump any dog here!

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Lina - 2000 posts

Kubrick has such rich colors. Great pictures.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2::juggle::drum:Congrats Lina on your 2000th post!:drum::juggle::clap2:

hoto:GREAT PICTURES TOO!Kubrick is a very handsome guy!hoto:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations Lina on your 2000th post.

Kubrick is a cutie.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats on 2000, Lina!

Now, let's see 2000 photos of Kubrick!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

_CONGRATS ON #2000, LINA!!!!_

Love that Kubrick! Great photos!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations on your 2000th post Lina. I love all the picture of Kubrick Especially the one of his little tongue sticking out:biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yay, Lina! Congratulations on #2000! Those Kubrick pix are adorable, especially #4. What a doll he is! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm here, I'm here! Huff..... puff..... pant,...... STILL trying to catch up!! lol
I finally made it to congratulate our two latest 2000th post members!! :biggrin1:

Way to go, Amanda!! I LOVE the pic of those guys, but I too didn't spot our little Tori in the background. I should know better !! I really like your post. Very sweet and so true that this is a wonderful place to be. I will always remember that you were there for me that night, at 2:30 a.m. when I was up with Ricky, not knowing what to do. It was an emergency and chatting with you got me to thinking about calling my vet to see if there was a message on how to contact some other place in case of emergency. Talking with you allowed me to think out loud and you had very good points to make. Thank you so much for that!!!!!! (((hugs)))

Lina, those are amazing shots of Kubrick!! Oh my. Stunning!!! He has such awesome hair, the colors, the eyes..... beautiful boy!!! Please DO take many, many more. We will not complain one bit! :biggrin1:

*CONGRATS TO YOU BOTH !!!!!! *


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:boink: Okay Debbie---I know you just wanted to celebrate your calendar with your 2000th post,but we want to celebrate with you in here!

:clap2::cheer2::becky: Congrats on your 2000th post! :becky::cheer2::clap2:
Some of us have been waiting a long time for you to hit the bigger yakker statis and join us!ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:blah: :whoo: Debbie, you're at 2001 now :whoo: :blah:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Gee guys, I just made it to 1,000. Boy do I have a lot of catching up to do. ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yea, Debbie! Congratulations!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!* You guys must stay on line all the time, I cannot keep up any more with all of the post and new members. When I look at the time I joined and when some of you started it is amazing how many post you have.:lane: I'll be there soon, I just don't move as fast as some :crutch:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha! Cute emoticon, Sandi!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats Debbie! :whoo:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo:Congratulations, Debbie!!! :whoo:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Way to go Debbie! You little blabbermouth you! :whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great job Debbie- with all the cute Delilah pics, it should push you to 3000 real quick!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow This is such a long post . It goes on and on .. 
I lost count of all of you who have reached the big 2000 - so to all of you I say a big Congratulations to you all 
As to Chatty Cathy I never had one but my Mom told me we were related as I could not stop talking .. I guess it is true but I still have a long way to go to catch up to the Creme de la Creme .. the 2000 & Over club !!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you everyone for my daily Havanese Fix, the forum has been so busy lately I haven't been able to keep up with all the new members and puppies, so If I have not said Welcome or Congratulation to you I'll say it now.

Welcome all new Members and Puppies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Congrats Debbie on your 2000th post!! We are happy you are here to yak!!
And of course show us great pics of Sam & Delilah


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

WAY TO GO DEB! ARE YOUR JAWS SORE? YAKKITY YAK PLEASE COME BACK!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

way to go Debbie-- Now with two, you will have no trouble reaching 3000!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats, Debbie! I LOVE your photos! More please!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay-----cmon' Jane-----you are almost there! How about posting a picture of my main squeeze?:boink:cmon':boink: Where's that handsome guy????hoto:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> Okay-----cmon' Jane-----you are almost there! How about posting a picture of my main squeeze?:boink:cmon':boink: Where's that handsome guy????hoto:


You are too sweet, Julie! I posted some photos on the 1000 Posts thread of all my boys (human and Hav)....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:redface: How embarrasing! :redface:
I had you at 2000 instead of 1000! 
Well---you just need to post more pictures of your cuties!!!!:becky:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> :redface: How embarrasing! :redface:
> I had you at 2000 instead of 1000!
> Well---you just need to post more pictures of your cuties!!!!:becky:


No worries, Julie! I guess my posts are so LONG that one post seems like two! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh no-not at all Jane------guess I had a serious brain fart!
We need to hear MORE from you!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane said:


> No worries, Julie! I guess my posts are so LONG that one post seems like two! :biggrin1:


Ha ha ha! Hardly!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Leeann ???? Last I saw, you were at *1999 posts*, girl!! Come out, come out, wherever you are!!! :boink::boink::clap2:

I was looking everywhere for this '2000' thread, but it's not in the Coffee Shop with the others. No wonder! LOL


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I was suppose to be celebrating my 2000th post with a Super Bowl victory but seeing how our offensive line did not show up to the game last night I would like to congratulate the Giants and all you Giants fans. I am actually happy for Eli, I enjoy him as a quarterback so much more than his brother.

I still love my pats and so do the boys.
Sorry for the yellow eye's I still need to get something that I can fix that with.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy 2000!
It is very cute!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Leeann! Cute picture of your boys! Love that head tilt of Riley's!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats Leeann! :cheer2:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats Leann!

:whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats Leeann!!!! I certainly feel your pain-- that was one painful game for a Pats fan. But your boys!!!OMG how did you get them to tilt their heads in opposite directions? so so cute!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congratulations, Leeann!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

WAY TO YAK LEEANNE!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS, LEEANN!!!









Love the picture of your boys!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulation Leeann, Welcome to the Yakkers. 

Now the race is on to the 3000th post. May the best yakkers win.:whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Congratulations, Leeann!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
That is such a cute picture! I can't believe I missed this!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leeann sorry I missed this thread, great pictue. You know that I could bust you pretty good, but I will be a good girl, say congrats on your posts!! And Maybe next year!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I just love that each head is cocked the opposite way!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love that pic, Leeann. It looks like they're saying "who won?" Hey, but 18/1 is nothing to be sneezed at.
Congrats on your 2000th post!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great shot, Leeann!! Your boys are adorable!  I hope you've posted that picture in the Feb. photo challenge thread. It's perfect! 

Vicki, that picture is hysterical!!!!!!! LMBO


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:cheer2: Leeann, congrats on your 2000, either you yak too fast or I yak too slow, cause you're already close to 2100, LOL. Oh my, I love a head tilt, but TWO head tilts from 2 cute puppies at the same time are priceless!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Oh Susan, did you try and slip past us with number 2K?*

Susan, I noticed that you're at 2024 and didn't post something special for your number 2000. Since I haven't seen some new photos of your beautiful girls in a while, how about a few?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Way to go, Susan!!!!!! :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, I didn't even realize I had passed 2000. Perhaps I'm spending too much time on the forum while at work......


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Well, it's been just over a year now since I joined the forum. In honor of my 2,000th post, I want to let you all know what special people you are. I've made new friends and been able to keep up with those I already knew. Know that each and every one of you is very special to me.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lisa, terrific post and congrats on 2000!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats Lisa- what a great pic of Meme too!

Susan- we are waiting for a nice tribute pic and since you waited, you must have a good one planned!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations Lisa! What a nice sentiment and beautiful picture of MeMe!!

Belated Congratulations to all the other 2000 posters!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo:Congrats Lisa :whoo:

I love your tribute, MeMe looks amazing as always.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lisa, that's wonderful, thank you and thanks to you too for being so wonderful!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats on your 2000th post, Lisa!!!!!! :whoo:

Love that pic of MeMe and the tribute. That is so very sweet and I find it true for me too.  Thank you! ((hugs))


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Lisa! Great post! That MeMe is such a doll!!!

BTW~ I think you're pretty special, too :hug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lisa, what a sweet post and a BEAUTIFUL MeMe. Keep yakking since I am learning good things from your post. Congrats on 2000.!!!!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats Lisa! What a stunning picture of MeMe and a wonderful post.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Awww - that was awfully nice!! What a great picture!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: Congratulations Lisa! :grouphug:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS ON #2000 LISA!! YOUR MEME IS SO DARN ADORABLE!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

"CONGRATULATIONS LISA ON #2000"!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Congrats, Lisa! *

MeMe is just stunning....absolutely stunning!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jane, I just noticed that you slipped by us for #2000 yourself. Julie caught you at 1,000 in February. So post some new ones girl. And in your honor, I'm going to post one of MeMe's main squeeze, Scout. I just adore that boy!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Oliver and Comet are soooo jealous!!! 
*


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lisa, you're right, I'm over 2000! It just slipped by.

In honor of 2000, and in keeping with the "two" theme, here are my two babies, looking out the front window!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jane, that is a lovely picture of your two Hav babies! They are adorable!! 

CONGRATULATIONS on your 2000th post, girl!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Jane they looks like book ends - so adorable. They remind me of two beautiful figurines that I have called "CounterPoint". It's two cats - one black and one white posed in silhouette. Your guys could be models for the Havanese version!
Give those wonderful boys a hug from me and kisses from MeMe.


----------

